# Gaggia Classic not heating up no brew light



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there my loved Gaggia Classic give up the ghost recently







it's fitted with a rkc PID but don't think this is the problem. It will power on the pump works if pressing the brew switch but doesn't heat up also the brew light doesn't come on when operating the switch also no steam the PID seems to be working it is picking up the low temp.

im guessing maybe a faulty switch or heating element as both thermostates are removed any pointers greatly appreciated many thanks james


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To test the heating elements you will need a test meter,unplug the machine then remove the top. Carefully pull of the connections to the boiler ( 2 each side) Set the test meter to ohms lowest setting, place one probe on each terminal on one element, check reading and make note, repeat on other heating element note reading. Then test between one terminal on each side with the other probe on the boiler case, if this gives a reading the element is faulty.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi El carrajillo thanks for the advice I think the left hand element has gone no change on the meter when touching both terminals on left element. The right element meter has a reading of 0.00.

No reading or change on the meter when touching the boiler or any of the terminals

Looks like it would be easiest to change the boiler than the element if correct? There £39 new on eBay would anyone know of a cheaper place to source? Many thanks james


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like open circuit = defunkt element = new boiler







Reading should be about 22 across one element or 44 with both in series.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks El carajillo just a quik up date although it did diagnose the problem I was using the wrong ohms setting







on the correct setting right element reading 0.22 left element no reading so looks like the right element is faulty new boiler time will let you know how I get on when the new boiler is fitted cheers James


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

New boiler on the way I have got a new seal kit somewhere guaranteed I won't be able to find it lol


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for all your help El carajillo new boiler and seals fitted all working good as new

many thanks James


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad to hear you are back up and running, enjoy your coffee:good:







.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Good to see you got this fixed - what an amazing place this forum is!







:good:







:good:







:good:


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all, I have exactly the same fault.... boiler not heating up and no power light. However the pump does work.

I have tested both elements as described above. And it seems ok. 21.8 on the left and 21.5 on the right. And no reading when testing between each probe and the case.

Can anyone suggest what to check next please?


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi magnumproject sorry I can't be of much help it sounds like the heating elements are working when I had the problem the power light came on but the brew light didn't come on is yours the same? or is there no power and no brew light on yours? Cheers James


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi James. Yes, mine WAS the same as yours. However, after doing a bit of fiddling I've got it working again. Think it must have been a loose connection somewhere.

Happy days!

Mike


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Magnum, check the continuity of the thermal fuse. Held in place by a clip on top of the boiler (inside a plastic tube). Although , if the pump works you must have power to the switch







.

Can you check the switch for continuity across terminals .!!!!!M/ch UNPLUGGED. Check all boiler connections are a good tight fit.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

double post cancelled


----------



## MagnumProject (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi El C

After fiddling with the boiler connections it's now heating normally. One of them must have been a bit loose.

Anyway, all working again. Thanks for your help.

Didn't know what I was going to do without my morning coffee!

Mike


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The connectors on the boiler terminals are not particularly good / robust. Pull them off in turn, insert a pin or nail slightly thinner than the boiler terminals then gently squeeze the terminals with pliers onto the pin / nail, this tightens them up and improves the fit / connection.

PS You can flick the plastic covers/ insulators off to do this more easily.


----------

